# can't take this anymore.



## 13487 (Aug 24, 2005)

I am new here, and i am experiencing some inner pain that i just need to share. thank you all in advance for reading and any comments are appreciated.i am 17 years old, entering my senior year this september. i've always been a 'nervous' person - when i was younger i would worry about getting sick and dying. this sort of shut off for awhile as i got a little older. this year was truly one of the most stressful years for me. my grandmother died of brain, lung, and adrenal cancer. in april, one of my close friends died of bone cancer at the age of 16. early this january, i was getting bad headaches constantly, every day. sun up to sun down. i went and got an mri and got it checked out by a neurologist - it turns out that there's nothing really there except a pineal brain cyst, which has no affect on my headaches or anythign like that. it is not harmful.i have been dealing with my stress of all of this pretty well. unfortunately, i've been having problems dealing with the fact that anything can happen to anyone - like my friend getting cancer and dying. this brought met o the point where i worried, EVERY DAY, about myself getting sick and dying. but for some reason, this past week has been like a living hell for me. i got a terrible panic attack on sunday. i wasn't even doign anything - i was just sitting in my mother's car. i wasn't really thinking of anything. my face went numb, my legs felt like jello, i felt as if i were about to pass out, and i felt very dizzy. i was very scared by all of this. for the past few days, i sometimes get dizzy and experience shortness of breath. last night, my legs and arms started hurting and feel weak. of course, being the hypochondriac i am, i go online to look up symptoms and the only things that came up for this muscle pain in my arms and legs were MS and ALS so of course i diagnose myself with it. and i can't help it.i went to the doctor today, they did a quick neurological checkup, and said everything seemed fine. but i dont feel fine. my legs feel weak my arms and legs hurt and i just don't feel like *me*. and that's all i want. i am getting another mri next week and seeing the neurologist. today, my doctor referred me to a pyschologist, which i will definitely be doing. anyone experience this?


----------



## 13487 (Aug 24, 2005)

i should probably mention that my leg/arm pain isn't due to strenuous activity, because i haven't done any this week. it doesn't feel like a pulled muscle, i just feel week and there's like shooting pains. especially in my knees, calves, feet, hands, and wrists.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Mishkaaa--Welcome. I didn't experience what you are experiencing, but I did have anxiety and IBS-D in high school. I am glad you are going to see the psychologist. When I was in high school, I started seeing the school counselor. My parents were very unhappy with that and felt if I would just get my mind off it, it would go away. It wasn't that simple. As an adult, I have gone to psychologists and a psychiatrist. I found it quite helpful just to have somewhere to go to talk about my problems without someone getting defensive.My oldest daughter got panic attacks when she was in middle school, so I took her to the psychiatrist. After a year of medication and counseling, she was able to participate in her normal school activities and as an adult, she is doing very well. I would just recommend that you give the psychologist a chance to help you. Don't go once or twice and expect everything to be perfect in your life. Since you've got a little time before your appointment, it would help if you would write down as many of your problems as you can think of so you can discuss them with the psychologist. Good luck.


----------



## 13487 (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks so much. i will definitely make a list to try to make things a little easier.i'm just really worried about the leg and arm pain right now


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

My family is in the funeral home business, so it was death, death, death when I was growing up. Gave me terrible anxiety which I am seeing a psych for. Pain, fatigue, sudden thoughts of impending doom...I've always associated those things with my panic attacks. Numbness, not so much. I've got a pinched nerve in my shoulder, so numbness is like a daily thing for me. This forum has been wonderful for me. Read through some of the other threads here and you'll see you're not alone, and that is a wonderful feeling. Somewhere there is a list of what everone does when they start to have a panic attack, but I couldn't find. I'll bump it up if I can. That gave me some new ideas on how to counteract my hyperactive mind.


----------



## 13487 (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks so much.ever have any leg or arm pain kind of like i described? it's really bothering me.i automatically diagnos myself with terrible diseases once something starts hurting. for this one, i'm thinking MS or ALS. i can't take the worry anymore.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's what drives me up the wall... I have like no platlets and for some demented reason I think that I've got blood clots sometimes. I nic mysellf with a razor and it'll bleed for three days. Blood clots should be so far down on my worry list, but for some reason that's just what my mind hooks on.







Here's a suggestion that has been given out abundantly here...don't search the internet why your freaking out, it will make it worse


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

Sorry don't know about arm & leg pain. But I never realized my anxiety about death was something else I shared with IBSers. After Sept 11th, I cried just about every day for months. I live away from my family and often have thoughts that I'm missing out on their lives and that the next time I see them they'll be getting old. I go to therapy, but haven't even begun to get that deep yet. Right now I'm stuck on the general anxiety and how it affects my bum.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Me too. I've always been a death-a-phobe. I can't bring myself to watch the news cause people dying spirals me into thinking about my parents dying, my kids, my DH, everyone really. I can't describe the feelings that thinking about death gives me, sometimes my hands kind of tingle and I feel all funny in the tummy and like you Marilyn I find that all of my anxiety affects my bum too. I always thought I was just a bit weird about death but maybe it's not just me?


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

You have an equally crazy group of sufferers to commiserate with. Sometimes I think I could be the leader. Therapy helps. I haven't told my therapist, but I think I want to be the kid still with everyone taking care of things. Even that is a bit deep for me, but I do feel like if they are gone I won't be the kid everyone loves anymore & I'll be alone. Even though I'm 27 and live nowhere near any family members for 5 years now. Makes no sense, but is very real for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

I also have strange pains(have been diagnosed, and am sure they are from the anxeity), don't let them make things worse, they are part of the symptoms.


----------

